# Which is the best cable cutter



## Juan Solo (Aug 2, 2004)

I have had enough of lethermans, swiss armys and others. It is time to get a pro grade cable cutter. Parks? Pedros? Which is good at a reasonable price / where?


----------



## FD1 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Dremel Tool ....?*

If you already have one they do a great job cutting cable. Also good for lots of other jobs. Cable cutters are only good for cutting cable and housing.

To cut cable easier, without any unravelling, apply solder at the cut mark.

FD


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

*Shimano*

The best cable cutter I've found is the Shimano. It's expensive but well worth it, and also cuts housing.

http://aebike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=30&SKU=TL6025


----------



## extensive (Jun 27, 2004)

i second the dremel. i just installed a set of avid mechs with full metal jacket cables and my dremel did a great job cutting the cables and housing.


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*the best? why? do you cut cables for a living?*

no clue which is the best? but I do know that compared to what you're now using to cut cables, you would be extremely satisfied with a park, or a pedro's or a shitmano, all of which are designed specifically for that task.


----------



## Juan Solo (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks for rephrasing my post.

i don't think you quite got my point. Having come to the decision, that YES, I will probably be extremely happy with a purpose made cable cutter, perhaps there would be subtle differences between the various models from park, pedro's and shimano, that would be nice to know about before I purchase.


----------



## DaFireMedic (Jan 13, 2004)

I use a Dremel normally, but for those nights that I sneak down to the garage to work on the bikes after da wife is asleep, I needed a cable cutter. I just bought a cheap Lifu (under $15) and it works great, cuz I don't really cut cable that often and when I do its usually with the Dremel. If I was doing it for a living, I'd get the Park.


----------



## WolverineGator (Feb 26, 2004)

I have a Nashbar cable cutter. It works fine as long as the bolt holding the two halves of the tool is tight. Otherwise you get fraying. When I say tight I mean tight enough that the spring won't push it open. The tool doesn't work so well in the crimping and housing cutting department. I also use a dremel and prefer using it for all cutting.


----------



## The_Real_Cyclesmith (Apr 1, 2004)

*Shimano*



Econoline said:


> The best cable cutter I've found is the Shimano. It's expensive but well worth it, and also cuts housing.
> 
> http://aebike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=30&SKU=TL6025


I second the Shimano one. Don't even think of using anything else. I've been working in shops for more than 7 years and this is the only one I've seen true mechanics use. Anyone who is worth their salt as a mechanic works with the Shimano cable cutter. I have 2!!!!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

The Shimano one is probably the best "easily available" cutter, but the Eldi cable cutter is by far better than any others. It's just really hard to find.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

ssmike said:


> The Shimano one is probably the best "easily available" cutter, but the Eldi cable cutter is by far better than any others. It's just really hard to find.


Sorry, it's not an Eldi cutter. The absolute best is made by Felco, the F-C7. http://www.felcostore.com/order1.jsp?code=F-C7&referer=othertools.jsp and it's on sale here for $40.59. At that price it kicks the crap outta any others.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Sorry, it's not an Eldi cutter. The absolute best is made by Felco, the F-C7. http://www.felcostore.com/order1.jsp?code=F-C7&referer=othertools.jsp and it's on sale here for $40.59. At that price it kicks the crap outta any others.


Yep, the Felco beats the pants off of any cable cutter ever. I've been a mechanic for 10 years. I've had my Felco for 9 and it still works better than just about any cutter you'll find on most shop benches.

The weakness of the Shimano cutter is apparent when you cut too many cables (go figure). The blades bend eventually. They also don't cut brake housing very cleanly.

I've never had to sharpen my Felco's and I've used them for cables & housing (of course) but also...

cut through a chainlink fence because a rabbit was stuck
cut through the 1/2" spare tire cable lock on my truck when the lock mech rusted (that one took a few clips)
cut spokes out of old wheels in need of rebuilding
with a few squeezes, it even has gone through 5.5 spectra line

They're expensive, but it's my second favorite tool ever, the CK hub service tool being my favorite.

Sean


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

smudge said:


> Yep, the Felco beats the pants off of any cable cutter ever. I've been a mechanic for 10 years. I've had my Felco for 9 and it still works better than just about any cutter you'll find on most shop benches.


The only problem with the Felco is that it isn't a bike specific tool. Meaning that there is no crimper for the cable ends. He would still have to have a second tool to do that. While this may in fact be the best tool for cutting, a home mechanic would do best with a park, pedros, shimano type tool which has this feature.

Chris


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

ctxcrossx said:


> The only problem with the Felco is that it isn't a bike specific tool. Meaning that there is no crimper for the cable ends. He would still have to have a second tool to do that. While this may in fact be the best tool for cutting, a home mechanic would do best with a park, pedros, shimano type tool which has this feature.
> 
> Chris


While it may be true that the Felco does not have this feature, Shimano's cutter is not ideal for crimping cable ends. For this job a set of diagonal cutters is the best. The Shimano tool crimps the cable by more or less mashing it because the force is not in-line but off-set. Two quick squeezes with a diagonal cutter crimps the cable end the best. That or soldering the end, but who has time for soldering?

For a tool lover, just the feel of the Felco is enough to justify it. 

But, in the end, I have the Shimano tool at home and the Felco at work. They both are great tools. But I still use diagonal cutters to crimp the cable end at home too.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Felco vs Pedros?*

Aren't the Pedros cutters just a rebranded Felco? Cheeper too?

BTW, Felco fan here. Used to have Shitmano, but the Felco cutters beat the pants off them (it?).


----------



## Juan Solo (Aug 2, 2004)

FishMan473 said:


> Aren't the Pedros cutters just a rebranded Felco? Cheeper too?


Thanks to everyone for all input! I compared the image of the Pedro's Cable Cutter with the Felco C7 below, and to me they look identical. The Pedro's is on sale at Supergo so I will probably order one with some other stuff I am ordering any way. My Leatherman's is otherwise excellent for crimping!


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

ctxcrossx said:


> The only problem with the Felco is that it isn't a bike specific tool. Meaning that there is no crimper for the cable ends. He would still have to have a second tool to do that. While this may in fact be the best tool for cutting, a home mechanic would do best with a park, pedros, shimano type tool which has this feature.
> 
> Chris


you have got to be kidding me...

who cares about crimping power? LOL!

The Felco is the bomb. It cuts, perfect, every time. save crimping duties for an inferior tool, like some needle nose pliers or something like that.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

*I've got an older Shimano cutter*

that works well, also a cheap Park and a really old Sun Tour model. I usually use the Shimano for housing and the Sun Tour for crimping and cable cutting. The Park's in the tool chest in the car. After what that guy said about the Felco being his favorite after his CK hub tool, I might just have to get me one of them (and it sure does look like the Pedro's)


----------



## HTail (Jan 29, 2004)

*Felco*

For years now I've always recommended the Felco cable cutter as the best. However for cable housings, I like the Dremel for a cleaner un-crushed cut. For the inner steel braided cables the Felco is the best, and actually works great for cutting hydraulic brake lines believe it or not.


----------



## mattsbored (Mar 23, 2004)

I wish I could tell you about other cable cutters, but since I started working at a bike shop (about three years ago), we have never had to replace our trusty Park Tool. I'm sure any of the top brands would be great, but I can't say anything bad about Park Tool's product.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I used the pedro's for awhile and they are nice, but housing cuts were hit and miss. So I went and got the felco's and at first glance they looked similar. But looking at the blades I could see the difference. They cut nice and straight and don't crush. Well worth spending the extra cash.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have one that I bought about twenty years ago. It's identical to the Felco but it says Knipex on it. Not sure which one made it. 
It works as good now as it did when it was brand new.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, a serious thread revival! 2004 must be some kind of record! (but at least it's still relevant)


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Fify


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

lol, i knew it was old but it still comes up in google


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha... I didn't even notice.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Epic revival to be sure. I have the park tool one. It's not particularly impressive & definitely get some cable crush. I think I paid $25 or some damn thing for it, which means I'm stuck with this peice of crap for the rest of my life.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

This thread is almost as old as my cable cutter.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Pedro's here, for the handful of times I use it per year, works great and was not too expensive.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Park CN-10

Does cable, casing, hose, and crimps the cable ends. Beefy, doesn't twist, and the clip that keeps it closed can be (dis) engaged with one hand and the side of your thigh.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Working on bikes for 20 years I've used my share of cutters. The traditional Park ones, Park cn-10 (the Springs inside the handles break) Shimano and the Felco/Knipex/x-brand. But recently I found a pair that really stands out. 
The Jagwire cable cutters are really, really good. I've never had a pair of cutters that took as little effort to slice through a cable. Or housing for that matter. They have 2 crimper on them also. But there's a feature that none of the others have - a pin at the bottom of the handle that opens up the inside of the housing after you cut it. It's actually very handy.

https://www.amazon.com/Jagwire-TL4603J-WST028-Housing-Cutter/dp/B004GSQ7BI


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a cutter with a reamer in the tail, so it cuts, crimps, reams the cable insert. perfect.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

If you still have to cut brake housing, I found out that you're better off using a typical "wire cutter" type of pliers rather than the typical cable cutter. The "wire cutter" (aka diagonal cutter) doesn't fold the metal inside of the housing like the park, Felco, Shimano cutters do. I've yet to try the Jagwire cutters on brake housing because, well, besides the spandex-wearing-roadies, I can't recall anyone using V-brakes, canti's or sidepulls in a decade.

https://www.amazon.com/Channellock-338-8-Inch-Diagonal-Cutting/dp/B00004SBDD


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm not a spandex wearing roadie, but my road bike has cable brakes, my son's 20" has v-brakes 

Plus the vast majority still has cable based shifters. Few have electronic systems.

I use a pair of sheet metal shears for everything. May not be "the best" option but I have them and they work well. Clean cuts and sharp as hell after a decade of use for a lot more than bike cables. For brake hoses I have a carpet blade (again already had it) that goes through hose like a knife through butter. Perfect clean cuts every time.

If you have tools for other purposes (quality stuff not home diy guy garbage) many times you'll find that some of the speciality tools are pointless and overpriced.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> I have one that I bought about twenty years ago. It's identical to the Felco but it says Knipex on it. Not sure which one made it.
> It works as good now as it did when it was brand new.


Probably not 100% identical but not surprising that they're good, the Knipex tools I've used are top tier.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

RAKC Ind said:


> For brake hoses I have a carpet blade (again already had it) that goes through hose like a knife through butter. Perfect clean cuts every time.
> 
> If you have tools for other purposes (quality stuff not home diy guy garbage) many times you'll find that some of the speciality tools are pointless and overpriced


Shift cable - definitely easier to get a good cut from any of the purpose made tools than multipurpose stuff IME.

Brake cables...back in the day I used to dremel cut and ream with a sharpened spoke, but that was a LONG time ago and don't have any spare stuff around to test.

Funny you mention about cutting hydraulic hose. If you google "jagwire hose cutter replacement blade", this pops up. Pretty sure I've seen these somewhere else for less than ~$8 for 5. As long as you can make a straight/perpendicular cut, you're good. I guess some can't. :lol:


----------



## jmblur (Jul 3, 2007)

Knipex 95 61 190 wire rope cutter. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000X4KPSA

Arguably better than the Felco, and it has crimpers.

The thread can now go back do being dead.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i recently purchased some cutters and did some brief research. ended up getting the sram cutters and they are awesome. i can't give a long term review as i've only cut 10 housing and 10 cables. each cut has been great.


----------

